# Ioline Crystal Press II Heat Transfer Paper



## galgammer71 (Jul 13, 2018)

To be blunt, IoLine is too expensive for rhinestones and their transfer paper. I'm having trouble finding sheets that are wide enough 15 3/4. I don't care about the length. The width can't be compromised due to the machine specs and handling.

Does anyone know of a place to purchase the heat transfer carrier sheets?

Also, I bought my machine used. I really thought ladies would love rhinestone shirts like me, but it seems the market (I'm in Florida near beaches) is saturated or just not there anymore. I feel like this is a fad. Some restaurants have this fear that the stones will fall into the food.

Honestly, the rhinestones I have are high quality and never come lose or fall out. I did my own tests in the washer/dryer. Other high brand products - charging $55 for shirts blinged up are crapola. How do I know? Because I bought one and I got a handful of rhinestones in my car seat and all over the place. They simply fall out. I did the same test and ran through the washer and dryer. Yeah. The stones were everywhere but on the shirt.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------

